
Bitcoin is peer-to-peer or it is nothing - kingonly
https://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/brq1bk/bitcoin_is_peertopeer_or_it_is_nothing/
======
smpetrey
Link to the Medium article:

[https://medium.com/breez-technology/bitcoin-is-peer-to-
peer-...](https://medium.com/breez-technology/bitcoin-is-peer-to-peer-or-it-
is-nothing-3ec724c1c0e)

